# GFS pickup in the Aerodyne Tele



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i dropped that cheap-ass GFS dual blade humbucker in the bridge position 
of the new aerodyne tele last night. so far, i am knocked out. it makes this 
guitar sing, literally. i'll give it a good run this weekend. 

still looking for a mini-humbucker to replace the neck p90, which is a good 
pickup, but too noisy. 

the stock single coil from the aerodyne tele is now in the tele deluxe plus, 
but the results are very disappointing - thin, brittle and weak. however, my 
tech may have wired it wrong. in the "2" position (this tele has three 
pickups), the volume drops dramatically. the other two pickups are gold lace 
sensors.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I still thing you should check out a good P-90. Dimarzio has some variety - even some stacked ones. But again, I have heard that the mini HB works well in the neck.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I still thing you should check out a good P-90. Dimarzio has some variety - even some stacked ones. But again, I have heard that the mini HB works well in the neck.


...because i'm putting in a 500k volume pot, to accomdate the dual-blade bridge humbucker, i may have no option but to put a minihumbucker in the neck.

-dh


----------

